# removing antlers from the head



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm debating about if I want to go through another euro-mount. I have all of the supplies. I see they have the kits that screw into the antler bases and use a fake skull. If I do that how do I get the antlers off? The head is complete and frozen in my freezer. (Freaks my wife out a little bit.)


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A saw?
Is this a trick question? I bet a saw is the answer.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

No it's not a trick question. I know sheds have the convex bottom but cutting them off with a saw would remove that. I've never used one of the "fake" skulls. I thought someone here might have had an experience with it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

It sounds like you have the cast skull that already has the pedicels attached. Some require the skull cut like it would be for a mount.

What I do is cut the antlers off below the hair line.
Carefully grind down to the antler base.
Drill a hole into the antler.
Insert a lag bolt 1/2 way into the pedicle.
Mix apoxie sculpt and fill in the antler hole.
Push the antler down on the lag bolt head and allow the excess epoxy to squish out.
Line up the antler and prop it up with what ever I have handy.
Smooth out the seam.
Repeat for other antler.


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> A saw?
> Is this a trick question? I bet a saw is the answer.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> It sounds like you have the cast skull that already has the pedicels attached. Some require the skull cut like it would be for a mount.
> 
> What I do is cut the antlers off below the hair line.
> Carefully grind down to the antler base.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I don't have the kit or anything. I already have the materials to do the boil. I've done two of them and helped MDH with his a couple years back. I was just looking into the alternatives.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Decided on this one.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Moun...s&Ntt=mike+reproduction&Ntt=mike+reproduction

In the video the skull place is nice and clean. My skull plate doesn't look like that. Still have some residual blood in the bone of the skull on the underside. There is a membrane on the top of the skull that I just can't seem to get off. Do I let it air dry and try it? Soak it? When I did the boils it all just came off in the boiling process.

Thanks.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

even w/ a boil and clean, imho, thats going to look like CRAP. a fake plastic purdy white fake skull and over time, a discolored unmatched natural skull plate? nah... just do a euro on the skull of you want a euro... imho those cut off and add deer part X to fake deer part y, just turn out crappy.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Neil, a little late to do a full euro on this one. Basically you end up covering the skull plate with the epoxy putty that's in the box and paint the whole thing, plastic, epoxy and exposed skull. I wasn't happy with my last euro. I rushed it. When compared to my first one it's more yellow and "ugly" where my first one is more of an antique white. If/when I get a more substantial buck, I'll be getting a shoulder mount. But seeing as these get hung on the wall above my work bench in my basement....


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

NittanyDoug said:


> Neil, a little late to do a full euro on this one. Basically you end up covering the skull plate with the epoxy putty that's in the box and paint the whole thing, plastic, epoxy and exposed skull. I wasn't happy with my last euro. I rushed it. When compared to my first one it's more yellow and "ugly" where my first one is more of an antique white. If/when I get a more substantial buck, I'll be getting a shoulder mount. But seeing as these get hung on the wall above my work bench in my basement....


the yellowing is caused by insufficient degrease. there's alot of places that grease can sneak out of in 2 years time. theres a spot in the nasal cavity, i drill small hoked from the underside of the head to clean it out. once you think you have degreased it enough, the typical rule of thumb is to go 3 times longer... grease is one tough ninja. i guess paining the whole thing will work out for ya, your getting what makes you happy so thats all that matters. im just def not a big fan of doing that, or those kits. the grease can and will leach through the pain still in time. if you have any questions feel free to pm me and ask.


----------

